# 2nd labs post surgery



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I received some of my labs today via e-mail.

Here are 9/1 on 125 mcg of levo

TSH 0.09 0.35-5.0
Total T3 93 60-181
Free T4 2 0.8-1.8
VIT D 28.7 <10-30 Deficient
Ferritin 48 10-291

Here's 11/10 on 112 mcg of levo (started 112 on 9/21)

TSH 1.39 0.35-5.0
Free T3 2.5 2.3-4.2
Total T3 74 60-181

It is not too helpful that the Free T3 was not run last time. However, the Total T3 is going down, not a good sign? Not converting well? I feel worse than last time, tired & cold a lot. The GP (who left) & I agreed that .9-1 was the target for TSH. I am sure I will have to fight to get to where I feel good, if I stay at that practice.

So, my math skills are terrible but T3 might be better around 3.5? I see the endo next week. I am not terribly encouraged that it will go well. I am definitely going to find a new GP. I am have an appointment to check out a naturopath.

Any comments or suggestions would be welcome! Thanks!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

No suggestions, webster2, other than I think I'd still be staggering around, sick as a dog physically and mentally, had I not found a second internist AND a second endocrinologist. The second two doctors are as different from the first two as day and night. Outside of my family, the doctors I've finally found and my online friends here are among my greatest blessings.

Trust your feelings...I know it seems like an ongoing up hill battle but we've got to keep being our own advocates. I feel like I'm still doing a thyroid tango (one step forward, two back) but the effort and frustrations I've known have empowered me to a degree. If I haven't learned anything else, I've learned that sometimes I've got to keep pushing when I know friends and family don't understand. It's a bit of a lonely quest sometimes but we can't turn back.

You've been an inspiration to me - I still don't have a clue about test results and all that but I'm very attuned to the human spirit and I know your patience and courage has already given so many of us hope and determination to hang in there until we find what we know is possible.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words, IDC. You have been an inspiration and delight to many of us here.

I completely understand what you mean about family not getting it. The hubby & I trekked off into the wilds today. I was wearing my arctic armor jacket, good to -30 degrees, and I was freezing. I activated 2 hot hands and that didn't help. He kept saying "you need to dress warmer". I don't think that is it. My internal furnace is not working properly..I think it is back to quilting this winter.

Thanks again!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Have you been checked for adrenal deficiency/stress? I just started reading a little bit tonight regarding adrenal problems as related to thyroid hormone replacement. If your doctor keeps increasing your hormone replacement without knowing the status of your adrenals and they're not normal it will only make a bad problem a lot worse.

Back to my reading.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Nope, I do not believe that they have checked that. I am thinking this is a TSH practice, and they will say "you're great, goodbye".

Reading about these things is a very good thing. Did you hear about your results, or will you hear at your appointment this week?


----------

